# Samsung Galaxy S4 - Strava - HRM....which one?



## superx421 (Sep 25, 2013)

Hello, fairly new here . I have a Samsung Galaxy S4 (AT&T if that matters) phone and regularly use Strava. My question is, what Heart Rate Monitor can I buy that will link to my phone so I can use in conjunction with Strava? Any first hand experience would be GREATLY appreciated! Thanks, Blake (sorry this is all in the same paragraph...for some reason, it won't let me press "Enter" and skip to the next line....hmmmm)


----------



## StravaTR (Aug 17, 2012)

Hey, I work with Strava Support. Currently the Zephyr HxM is the only device that will connect to the Strava Android App.


----------



## superx421 (Sep 25, 2013)

StravaTR,
Thanks for the reply! I have another question I'm hoping you would be willing to help me out on. If I purchase this HxM monitor, can you tell me if I am able to see "LIVE" heart rate data while riding? I currently wear an armband with my phone in it but I am going to buy a mount to mount my phone onto my handlebar/stem....if I do that, will I be able to look down and see what my heart rate is (with Strava app open/running of course)? Is this available in the free edition of Strava or is this only available in the Premium (if available at all)?

Thanks!
Blake


----------



## StravaTR (Aug 17, 2012)

Hi Blake,

No problem. Yes, you can see heart rate on the main recording screen at all times with the free version of the app and that data is (obviously) recorded for that activity. The Premium membership provides heart rate zone analysis and a suffer score which provides a relative estimate of your workout intensity based on your heart rate and the activity duration.

Cheers!


----------



## wrk24wheel (Aug 10, 2013)

Blake, 

Save your money and go with a Garmin if you want accuracy. Right now Strava refuses to release a version that will work with BLE heart monitors. Besides, we have found the accuracy of the phones to be WAY off. I am not sure that I would trust any of them. We constantly go on group rides with three guys with Galaxy S4's and one iPhone 5S. We ride the exact trail with no one veering off at all. However, not one of the five Strava entries are even close between any one user. Discrepancies are up to 10%. It is even great when you get beat by the slowest rider by over 30 seconds on a 3 minute run while they were over a minute back. I personally gave up on the Galaxy and purchased a Garmin 510 just due to this issue, not mentioning the lack of support for the app by Strava.


----------

